# Profile background picture.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@vs-Admin

My Profile background picture disappeared after the 'forum update'.

I have tried to upload again, it says image uploaded but nothing appears?


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Same here, it doesn't even work for me anymore. One minute I can see when I hover over my profile and other times it's gone.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> @vs-Admin
> 
> My Profile background picture disappeared after the 'forum update'.
> 
> I have tried to upload again, it says image uploaded but nothing appears?


 I will look into this. If I hover over your avatar it looks like I can see the image. If I click through to view your profile it will not show me a header image.

-Philip


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

vs-Admin said:


> I will look into this. If I hover over your avatar it looks like I can see the image. If I click through to view your profile it will not show me a header image.
> 
> -Philip


 i tried to add a cover photo, doesnt work


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

vs-Admin said:


> I will look into this. If I hover over your avatar it looks like I can see the image. If I click through to view your profile it will not show me a header image.
> 
> -Philip


 Yes, same for me.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Ticket opened for this with the techs.

-Philip


----------

